
Sleep deprivation handicaps the brain’s ability to form new memories - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/9999.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/news/media/releases/sleep_dep...](http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/news/media/releases/sleep_deprivation_handicaps_the_brains_ability_to_form_new_memories_study_in_mice_shows)

